# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Huancavelica conforma grupo técnico regional de biodiversidad para proteger el medio ambiente

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, oct. 11 (ANDINA).-* Con la finalidad de generar propuestas y proyectos para la preservación del medio ambiente, el gobierno regional de Huancavelica aprobó la conformación de un grupo técnico de biodiversidad, integrado por diversas instituciones públicas y privadas para buscar soluciones a los problemas ambientales en la región.   
Dicho grupo estará conformado por representantes de la Gerencia Regional de Recursos Naturales y Gestión del Medio Ambiente, la Subgerencia de Recursos Naturales y Áreas Protegidas; así como las Direcciones Regionales de Agricultura, Educación y Producción. 
También lo integrarán las ONGs Desco, Inapto, Separ, así como la Universidad Nacional de Huancavelica y la Universidad Particular Alas Peruanas, entre otras instituciones, que designarán un delegado titular y alterno para formular planes de acción en base a estrategias para la supervivencia de la biodiversidad. 
Esta ordenanza regional que aprueba la creación del referido grupo fue elaborado por la comisión ordinaria de Recursos Naturales y Gestión del Medio Ambiente, conformado por los consejeros Orlando Salazar Quispe y Abel Yance Ortiz. 
Con respecto al costo, esta ordenanza, no demandará gasto alguno al gobierno regional, sólo requerirá la voluntad y política de sus integrantes del grupo técnico.  
Este grupo técnico es una instancia destinada a la discusión y búsqueda de acuerdos técnicos y mecanismos que se reunieran para hacer operativos los instrumentos de gestión ambiental en la región. 
Asimismo, buscará solucionar los problemas ambientales, generar propuestas y proyectos, así como para diseñar, ejecutar y evaluar políticas para el funcionamiento del Sistema Regional de Gestión Ambiental.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag conforma grupo de trabajo que fijará cronograma para ejecutar tercera etapa de Chavimochic Artículo: Minag asegura que Reglamento de Bioseguridad garantiza la biodiversidad y el medio ambiente Artículo: Forman grupo técnico para evaluar problemática del azúcar Municipalidad de Piura sembró más de 89 mil plantones para proteger el medio ambiente Región Áncash conforma grupo técnico para enfrentar efectos del cambio climático

----------

